
R00ting your Linux Desktop for Fun and Profit - stakent
http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2010/08/skeletons-hidden-in-linux-closet.html
======
konad
It would be even better if ROOT didn't exist. Plan9 considered it a design
error and eliminated it.

